# Estimating Software



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any feedback on bidding software? 
I am looking at doing some larger lots next year and I would like to use a program to keep my number consistant. Most of my large accounts are by the hour and this client wants everything on a per occurance, per every two inches, and so on.
Searching on the internet I don't find much so I would like to hear what you guys use.
Thanks
Brad


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Snow Estimating CD*

We have what you are looking for. You input the square footage to be serviced, the type of equipment and size of plow/pusher you are using, the level of difficulty on the lot, your hourly rate and the minimums wanted as far as price and material.

The CD will calculate time and material based on the specific material you are using. It will also calculate anti-icing applications time and material for liquid or granular applications as well. Feel free to call us at 800-845-0499 or check it out at www.profitsareus.com. It's called Quick Estimator for snow & ice management. The cost is $79.95 + s/h. It runs in Microsoft excel and is very easy to use.

We also offer a complete snow package that includes the above CD, a comprehensive manual, and a template CD in Microsoft word format that includes many different templates for service agreements, proposal formats, route sheets and much more.

If you have any questions, please call.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

This looks pretty cool are there any demos?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Feel free to call us*

Give us a call at 800-845-0499 and we wil see if we can help you. Thanks.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

even screen shots or something would be nice


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds good might have to check into that, Another program i was looking in into wanted a couple hundred dollars, Does it also do billing off the route sheets.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, Wayne, I took a look at your site and there is absolutely nothing that would convince me to spend $80. I mean there are NO examples, screen shots, or demos available to look at. you guys might want to think about that if you want people to consider it.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Snow Estimator*

Our quick estimator is not linked to a billing software package. The information off the route sheet is simply the documentation to use for your billing and your services provided.

Any questions, please call. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I can email you a screen shot of one of our forms*



readysnowplow;918349 said:


> Yeah, Wayne, I took a look at your site and there is absolutely nothing that would convince me to spend $80. I mean there are NO examples, screen shots, or demos available to look at. you guys might want to think about that if you want people to consider it.


Thanks for your input. We are currently in the process of getting things added to our web site. In the mean time, we can email you a screen shot of one of our estimators.

Let me know if you would like one.

Thanks.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I'd like a screen shot. At least it would give me some idea as to what it does


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Here's a screen shot of one of our estimators*

There are several different estimators on the CD for per push, seasonal, hourly etc pricing. There are also separate estimators for deicing/anti-icing applications, large hand labor jobs, atv work, etc. Notice that you select average ground speed of equipment, efficiency factor/level of difficulty. With our estimator, you do not assign a generic property type and leave too much guess work on actual time to complete the job thus changing the real costs to do the job. With ours, you input the level of difficulty/efficiency factor based on your equipment and in any increment you want to. Thus getting you closer to the actual real time to complete the job. Keep in mind that this screen shot is simply that, an example. Actual pricing, rates per application and costs are all input by you based on your companies actual costs per hour and application rates. Our estimators will also calculate liquid rates as well. (not shown on this sample)

If you have any questions, feel free to give us a call. Thanks.


----------

